# .tpz ( topaz) file problem



## chase13 (Mar 14, 2012)

im at my wits end now after trying for 2 weeks to convert this to another format have tried various patforms including calibre and python ( dont really understand scripts so not sure i used python right but im lost can anyone help please . 
thanks in advance 
chase

sorry , update , what i need is the book in question converting to a pdf if possible .


----------

